# ROM_RunenCalculator in Java



## nIerS (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo Community,
Da ich schon lange auf der Suche nach einen RunenCalculator für Runes of Magic bin, der ohne Microsoft NetFramework läuft und noch keinen gefunden habe, habe ich mir die Zeit genommen selber einen in Java zu schreiben

Beim erstellen meines Programms hab ich mich auf die folgenden beiden Tabellen bezogen:

www.file-upload.net/download-1640075/Runen.pdf.html

www.file-upload.net/download-1640475/Runen-Crafting.pdf.html

Die Tier 5 Runen Schutzwall und Schild, sowie die Tier 6 Runen Beute, Hass, Erfahrung, Potenzial und Versöhnung hab ich noch nicht implementiert, da sie im Spiel anscheinend deaktiviert wurden.

In meinem Programm sind die Runen nach Tier-Kartigorien   geordnet.					 
Die Runen die man im Inventar hat, kann man in dem Hauptfenster anklicken.					 
Im rechten Teilfenster werden beim anklicken die Attribute der entsprechenden Rune angezeigt (Name,Werte etc).	 
Unter den Menü "Runen" gibts die Möglichkeit sich die möglichen Runenkombinationen ausrechnen und anzeigen zu lassen. 
 													 
Die neu erstellten Runen kann man sich im unteren Teilfenster anschauen.					 
Die Eigenschaften der Runen werden als Tooltips angezeigt, wenn man lange genug mit dem Cursor auf der		 
entsprechenden Rune bleibt.

Die Unterschiedlichen Grade der Runen, kann man im Reiter ">>Runen-Grad>>" wechseln und dann die Runen, die man im Inventar hat auswählen. Es ist auch möglich mehrere Runen in unterschiedlichen Graden auszuwählen.Sie werden bei der Berechnung der Kombinationen korrekt unterschieden. 

Im Reiter "Spezielle Rune erstellen" gibt es die Möglichkeit eine "Bauanleitung" der ausgewählten Rune in einem bestimmten Grad anzeigen zu lassen.


Hier kann man es downloaden:
http://www.file-upload.net/download-180651...r_V0.4.zip.html

P.S
Manchmal scheint Windows das Fenster falsch darzustellen.Einfach das Programm neu starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Falls ihr Ideen habt, was man verbessern kann, bitte ich euch mir ne Mail zu schicken oder es hier zu posten!			 
 													 
Getestet mit Java JDK 6 Update 13. 

**************************************************
Update V0.20
- "+" Bug im Runenkombinationsfenster gefixt
- Layout geändert
- Runengrade geaddet

Update V0.21 
- Markierungsbug gefixt

Update V0.22 
- ToolTips überarbeitet 

Update V0.3
- Runenbilder implementiert
- Anzahl der Runen bei Erstellung implementiert

- Layout überarbeitet				 


Update V0.4

- Bei der Herstellung von Tier X Runen, werden nur noch die Tier X-1
  Runen angezeigt. Diese enthalten als Tooltip die Runen
  aus denen sie hergestellt sind usw.							 
**************************************************

**************************************************
Unten findet ihr noch ein paar screenshots vom Programm.

Hier noch die Anleitung, falls es bei einigen nicht auf Anhieb klappen sollte.

Um ein .jar Datei unter Windows ausführbar zu machen muss du folgendes tun:
Arbeitsplatz öffnen/Extras/Ordneroptionen/Dateitypen und den Typ "jar" suchen.
(Executable jar &#8211; Datei)
Dann auf Eigenschaften/open/bearbeiten und dieses hier eingeben:
"C:\Programme\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\javaw.exe" -jar "%1" %*&#8220; bzw. der Pfad zu eurem javaw.

  
Mfg 
nIerS


----------



## dedennis (12. Juni 2009)

super sache weiter so!!!


----------



## nIerS (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

hab jetz die Anzahl der Runen bei der Erstellung implementiert.

Werde noch ein wenig das Layout des Programms überarbeiten und es dann hier wieder hochladen.

mfg


----------



## Toheavy (5. Januar 2011)

*
Wie kann man RuneCalc unter Windows 7 nutzen ?
Bei mir klappt das nicht.*


----------

